# Someone please look over this months blood work for me...



## Mac409 (Jul 22, 2013)

TT.. 8/7/13. 125 synthroid. 
TSH. 0.10 L. (0.4-4.50 mIU/L)
T4, Free. 1.5 (0.8-1.8 ng/ dL)
T3 , Total. 85. (76-181. ng/dL)
Ferritin. 159. (10-232 ng/ml)
TSH. Marked as out of range
T4 T3 marked in range
Thank you.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

How do you feel?

That total t3 is awfully low...


----------



## Mac409 (Jul 22, 2013)

So why does the report read in range. I am so confused. 
For the most part I feel ok. But I don't sleep well. I forget everything. I am bloated. And I feel racey as thou I drank 5 cups of coffee.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

First, you need your free t3 not total...your free will give you the read on the amount of hormone available for your body to use.

Since your total t3 is low, it stands to reason that your free t3 will be low too. Since that is the active hormone your body uses, you don't "just" want it to be "in range" -- you want to optimize it. Meaning, you want it to be at least at the midpoint mark, if not higher. That's why you probably fee "off."

Again, its hard to say definitively without that free t3 number, but it looks like you are a candidate for t3 supplementation.


----------



## Mac409 (Jul 22, 2013)

The surgeon told me I didn't need an endo doc. I could use my MD. So he is testing my blood and prescribing my meds. I left hospital on 125 synthroid and still on that dose.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> Since your total t3 is low, it stands to reason that your free t3 will be low too.


How long have you been on Synthroid? It appears to me that you are not a good converter. Ask your doctor for a trial of 5mcg of Cytomel daily and re-test in 6 weeks.

If you get the Cytomel - ease into it - like 1/4 a pill 2x a day until you do not have any hyper symptoms then add the rest of the pill.


----------



## Mac409 (Jul 22, 2013)

So let me ask you... Why wouldn't they just lower the dose of synthroid to 100 ??


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Because 1) you are currently hypo and need more hormone, not less and 2) it's not just about needing *more* hormone...it's also about needing the *right* hormone (t3 as opposed to t4 only).


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Mac409 said:


> TT.. 8/7/13. 125 synthroid.
> TSH. 0.10 L. (0.4-4.50 mIU/L)
> T4, Free. 1.5 (0.8-1.8 ng/ dL)
> T3 , Total. 85. (76-181. ng/dL)
> ...


Your Total 3 appears low which could suggest that your FREE T3 is probably very low.

Please read this and get your FREE T3 run.

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/health-medicine/understanding-thyroid-why-you-should-check-your-free-t3

http://www.stopthethyroidmadness.com/free-t3/


----------



## Mac409 (Jul 22, 2013)

Ok I am going to have to speak to my doctor. 
Thank you all so much. This is all too overwhelming 
Andros I am reading the site u posted right now. Maybe it will help me understand this better. 
So confused but grateful I have all of you.


----------



## kristiemarie (Oct 7, 2013)

Are you a graves patient? If so, your TSH may never be normal.


----------

